# 23096 Teddy Bears Attack Hockey Rink



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2010)

Found this to be hilariously insane! :lol: 
http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/blog/pu...6-stuffed-animals-bombard-a-ho?urn=nhl-296981 
Took them a better part of 45 minutes to clean it all up. Wondering what they did with da bears? 
Something awfully nice... For 16 years the Hitmen, who were co-owned by and named after former WWF  champion Bret Hart, have held a Teddy Bear Toss to benefit over 50  charities in Alberta that work with children. On Monday, after the  23,000-strong toss, the players hand-delivered teddy bears to the Alberta Children's Hospital.


----------

